# New Scribe Among Us



## Scribe101 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking forward to being part of this great literary community.
Just browsing the forums, I can tell that I'm going to learn a 
lot from you guys. 

I write poetry, scripts, articles and copy for businesses. 

What do you write?


Best wishes

Scribe101


----------



## Pandora (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Scribe101 nice to have you here. I look forward to reading and listening to you and your work. I write poetry and memoirs mostly.
After ten posts you can share your work. Yes, there is much to learn and enjoy, welcome!


----------



## Bishop (Apr 23, 2014)

I writes novels. Big, fun, sci-fi-y novels.

Welcome to the forums!
Writing Forums: Writing? Check.


----------



## Scribe101 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you for the warm welcome, Pandora.

Do have a favourite poet or style of poetry?


----------



## Scribe101 (Apr 23, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I writes novels. Big, fun, sci-fi-y novels.
> 
> Welcome to the forums!
> Writing Forums: Writing? Check.



Awesome, Bishop. 

Have you been published yet? Or are you still developing your craft?


----------



## Pandora (Apr 23, 2014)

Scribe101 said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome, Pandora.
> 
> Do have a favourite poet or style of poetry?


 Kind of you to ask Scribe, Edna St Vincent Millay the author of Renascence,
my signature is the final stanza, would be my favorite poem. I love many poets though, some right here with us! As far as style
I admire good rhyme as I am not good at that but really anything that brings emotion, I am a fan of emotion.


----------



## Scribe101 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Pandora,

I do like classic poetry as well.

But I really love contemporary poetry at the moment -
David Harsent, John Burnside, Simon Armitage and Fiona Sampson, to name
but a few.

They're doing some excellent work with language.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 23, 2014)

Wonderful, I will check them out. The name Burnside rung a distant bell, I have read some of his fiction.
Good deal Scribe thank you!


----------



## Bishop (Apr 23, 2014)

Scribe101 said:


> Awesome, Bishop.
> 
> Have you been published yet? Or are you still developing your craft?



Book 1 will be seeking publication or be self published by the end of the summer. I've got beta readers looking at it now for my final polishings. Book 2 is part of the same series and will be published in whatever manner book 1 is, and book 3 will go after book 2, and so forth until I am dead.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi, I'm Annie and I write poetry.  My fave poet is Byron.  I'm just weird that way.

On A Nother Forum I won a "write like Byron" challenge.  I don't know if I kept the piece or not.

Welcome here.  Look around, find what interests you and comment on it.  I post most of my poetry in the Workshop area, which you'll need to level up before you can access.  But I have some stuff in the main poetry section.  And we have a whole section of poetry games. Come join us.


----------



## Scribe101 (Apr 24, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Wonderful, I will check them out. The name Burnside rung a distant bell, I have read some of his fiction.
> Good deal Scribe thank you!



Yes, Burnside has written prose fiction. His poetry is now getting the recognition it deserves. 
He is one of two authors that have won both the T.S. Elliot Prize and the Forward Poetry Prize
for the same book. 

Out of those poets I mentioned, I strongly recommend that you purchase David Harsent's
collection, _Night. _It is a work of modern genius.

Also, if you're interested in keeping up with contemporary poetry, check out the
much respected literary journal, Agenda. When you feel confident, you may even
submit some poetry with the hope of being published. 



Bishop said:


> Book 1 will be seeking publication or be self published by the end of the summer. I've got beta readers looking at it now for my final polishings. Book 2 is part of the same series and will be published in whatever manner book 1 is, and book 3 will go after book 2, and so forth until I am dead.



Good luck with that. I would love to read excerpts at some point, if they're
available on this site. 



astroannie said:


> Hi, I'm Annie and I write poetry.  My fave poet is Byron.  I'm just weird that way.
> 
> On A Nother Forum I won a "write like Byron" challenge.  I don't know if I kept the piece or not.
> 
> Welcome here.  Look around, find what interests you and comment on it.  I post most of my poetry in the Workshop area, which you'll need to level up before you can access.  But I have some stuff in the main poetry section.  And we have a whole section of poetry games. Come join us.



Ah Byron. I assume that you also like other poets from the Romantic era - Keats? Shelley?
Or is it Byron's dark appeal that draws you to his poetry? 

Thank you for the welcome. I will check out the workshop section in due course. 
The poetry games sound interesting - thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Gumby (May 3, 2014)

Welcome to the site, Scribe101. I'm a poetry dabbler myself, though I do love reading in general.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 3, 2014)

Welcome

High Fantasy

Enjoy the trip!


----------



## Greimour (May 3, 2014)

Hello and welcome,

I mostly write nonsense but I label it differently so people will read it. 
Other labels include: Poetry; Fantasy-Fiction; Mystery; Short Stories; Philosophy & Personal Opinions.  

My Philosophies largely include open-mindedness, awareness and understanding or else are my interpretations of quotes from people wiser than I happen to be.

Personal Opinions vary from debate to debate - whether 'sensitive subject' like "racism", sexism, methods of approach, literature or else just my opinion of a persons work/material.

In short, I am an opinionated fool with a lot to say and little worth listening to. ^_^

I look forward to lowering your IQ (that part is a joke - I do however look forward to seeing your comments and threads around the forums)

Hippies are Geniuses,


~Kev


----------



## Scribe101 (May 10, 2014)

Hi Greimour,

You seem like a very interesting person. I do like a good discussion, looking at things
from different angles. It helps prevent one from jumping to hasty conclusions based
on ones own prejudices and assumptions.

You have a fascinating personal philosophy - not unlike my own.

I'm sure you're just being humble with the self-deprecating humour. 

I look forward to reading your comments too.


----------



## boxofbizarro (May 14, 2014)

I try to write everything. I used to write poetry. Then I realized that I wasn't good and didn't understand it, so I changed directions. I write mostly flash fiction. Some short stories, and I'm trying to write a novel. As far a genre goes, anything I try to write normally ends up with some sort of dark twist. I have been writing bizarro though. It's not a genre for everyone, especially not the weak stomached or the easily offended.


----------



## Scribe101 (May 24, 2014)

Hi Box,

I think you'll find that most poets start out like that. 
Some people find that studying the craft of poetry helps them
improve. 

It's the same with music. When we first start learning the guitar,
we're no good and lack understanding. After study and practice, however,
we begin to get better.


----------



## AllisonWrites (May 24, 2014)

Hey Scribe!

I used to write fiction and comedy sketches, but now find myself just writing nonfiction articles (for the $$$!). Writing so matter-of-factly makes me feel like my imagination is gone. You said you write articles and copy - how do you balance that with writing fiction?


----------



## Scribe101 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Allison,

I never feel like my imagination's gone - even when writing copy or articles. 
Both those activities can be very creative, and it all helps to keep the mind
sharpened. 

However, I only do the copy for the bread and butter it affords me. In other words,
it buys me enough time and nutrients to get on with what I really love doing:
poetry, prose (fiction & argumentation) and playwriting.

Regarding the 'writing matter-of-factly for articles':

If you're freelance, perhaps you could come up with more creative and interesting
pitches that allow you to flex your creative muscles as well as earn a few quid. 

Just a thought.


----------

